# Navy Rating



## Pinhead666

Hola a todos, estoy traduciendo una novela corta descatalogada de star wars llamada Dark Forces Soldier for the Empire. Hasta ahora me las he apañado muy decentemente, pero me he topado con algo que se me ha atragantado.

Y es "Navy rating". Creo que en sentido estricto significaría "marinero naval". Pero en el ambito del espacio profundo queda muy soso es español decir que hay marineritos en el espacio. Por eso lo traduje como "miembro Naval" que en la frase entera quedaría como "Y se tropezó con un miembro Naval" pero claramente estoy cambiando gratuitamente la palabra y me gustaría saber si alguien tiene una idea mejor para "rating."


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

"Navy rating" no es despectivo. Es un "sailor" u "ordinary seaman", un marinero ordinario (no un oficial de la marina), y nada de "marinerito". No tengo la frase en inglés, pero sugiero simplemente "marinero".


----------



## Pinhead666

^^ Soy muy consciente de que no es despectivo. El único problema es que en inglés y en americano se usan demasiados términos relacionados con el mar en el ámbito del espacio. Barcas, barcazas, botes, etc. Como he indicado, esta expresión aparece en el ámbito de Star Wars, y en español, mientras que en Inglés no ocurre esto, estos términos suenan excesivamente forzados, insisto una vez más, en el contexto del espacio. Dije marinerito porque marinero sigue quedando extraño en español, y use marinerito para tratar de expresar qué aparece, cuanto menos en mi mente, cuando oigo marinero en Star Wars. Y sin embargo por otro lado "Naval", que sigue siendo un término ligado al mar tiene y suena con suficiente gancho. Puede sonar extraño, pero en ningún caso he oído en el contexto de Star Wars en las traducciones al español la palabra marinero. Y es por algo, porque en general suena forzado y extraño. En otras palabras, para nosotros hay diferencia entre un marinero y un astronauta. Y uno no puede estar en el campo del otro. Aunque considero muy elegante enfocar el espacio como una extensión del mar.

Ahora bien, me estoy guiando por spanish para decir español. Así que quizás he de especificar que todo esto ocurre en castellano. Por ejemplo, esto se puede ver en Rifle blaster. Algunas veces se traduce usando la palabra en inglés en lugar de decir Rifle láser. En este caso, en lugar de imaginar lo que se ve en Star Wars, al oir láser lo que me viene a la cabeza es un puntero láser. Y la idea es hacer creíble la ficción. Y como te digo, estar en medio de un crucero de lujo en la parte oxidada de una cubierta para la tercera clase, en la que de repente, sin previo aviso, suene la palabra marinero, a mi, como castellano que soy, me corta todo el royo. Paso de estar en un crucero en mitad del espacio al lado de unos magníficos e inmensos planetas, a un simple barco en medio del mar. ¿He logrado expresarme?

Por otro lado, te puedo asegurar que en este contexto sí se refiere a un "marinero de la marina." Es un oficial teniente segundo intercambiando un saludo con uno de la marina. Pero como digo suena mejor con un Naval o un miembro Naval a falta de una alternativa mejor. Y por lo que veo no la hay. Sin embargo, y por tanto, gracias por confirmarlo y responder.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Como dices, "navy rating" se refiere a un marinero de la marina, por una razón u otra incluido (con su teniente segundo) en la tripulación de una nave espacial de Star Wars, y por eso creía que "marinero" serviría, o tal vez "marinero raso", "marinero primero". A mí, "marinerito" suena despectivo: ¿me equivoco? En la novela estamos en una nave espacial, y para mí, la palabra marinero no me colocaría (mentalmente) en la mar. Pero no quiero insistir.


----------



## SydLexia

"un número (de la Armada)"  ??

syd


----------



## Pinhead666

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Como dices, "navy rating" se refiere a un marinero de la marina, por una razón u otra incluido (con su teniente segundo) en la tripulación de una nave espacial de Star Wars, y por eso creía que "marinero" serviría, o tal vez "marinero raso", "marinero primero". A mí, "marinerito" suena despectivo: ¿me equivoco? En la novela estamos en una nave espacial, y para mí, la palabra marinero no me colocaría (mentalmente) en la mar. Pero no quiero insistir.



No tienes por qué insistir pero marinerito no tiene por qué ser despectivo si se usa como un diminutivo, o si se usa para referirse a un niño pequeño vestido de marinero. Y también se puede usar como lo use yo, con connotaciones que si bien son burlescas humorísticas, no buscan faltar el respeto a nadie en concreto ni a nada concreto... pero como tú, no deseo insistir más. Gracias una vez más pues me ayudaste de cualquier modo. Y comprende que cada lengua es un mundo. A juzgar por tu lengua nativa ¿Me equivoco si digo que eres originario de USA? Ignoro cómo es que hablas tan bien español si es así, pero entiende que en ese caso comprendería perfectamente que te suene bien marinero. Sin embargo, cada cultura es un mundo. Es como las onomatopeyas cada cual con su estilo.


----------



## FromPA

Can you provide the entire sentence?  In the US Navy, your rating refers to the type of job you do -- e.g., electrician, metal worker.  I wonder if that fits your context.


----------



## k-in-sc

*3. Sea claro, preciso y aporte contexto.
*Para evitar equívocos, sea descriptivo, específico y breve en sus mensajes.
Aporte el contexto necesario y la oración completa que contenga la frase o palabra objeto de su consulta cada vez que formule una pregunta. Esto permite que su pregunta sea entendida y reciba mejores respuestas.

http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq


----------



## Pinhead666

FromPA said:


> Can you provide the entire sentence?  In the US Navy, your rating refers to the type of job you do -- e.g., electrician, metal worker.  I wonder if that fits your context.



I think that I am clear like the water about the sentence ""Y se tropezó con un miembro Naval"" but if you need more is a plesure see all your help. Here is the whole sentence:

"He left the cubicle, checked to make sure the door was locked, and bumped into a Navy rating. They exchanged salutes, nodded to each other, and went their separate ways. Officers didn't fraternize with enlisted people - not openly anyway - and both knew the rules."


----------



## k-in-sc

"Y se tropezó con un miembro Naval" is not the original.  

United States Navy ratings are general enlisted occupations that consist of* specific skills and abilities.* Each naval rating has its own specialty badge, which is worn on the left sleeve of the uniform by each enlisted person in that particular field. ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_Navy_ratings




Pinhead666 said:


> El único problema es que en inglés y en  americano se usan demasiados términos relacionados con el mar en el  ámbito del espacio. Barcas, barcazas, botes, etc. Como he indicado, esta  expresión aparece en el ámbito de Star Wars, y en español, mientras que  en Inglés no ocurre esto, estos términos suenan excesivamente forzados,  insisto una vez más, en el contexto del espacio.


Then you should use the terms the Spanish space program uses ...


----------



## FromPA

Pinhead666 said:


> I think that I am clear like the water about the sentence ""Y se tropezó con un miembro Naval"" but if you need more is a plesure see all your help. Here is the whole sentence:
> 
> "He left the cubicle, checked to make sure the door was locked, and bumped into a Navy rating. They exchanged salutes, nodded to each other, and went their separate ways. Officers didn't fraternize with enlisted people - not openly anyway - and both knew the rules."



I've never heard the term "Navy rating" used, and I spent 4 years in the navy.  However, based on the entire sentence, it's obvious to me that the writer intends it to refer to an enlisted man (as opposed to an officer).  Only enlisted men are classied according to ratings.   So you should use whatever the Spanish term is for a sailor who is not an officer.  I see soldado raso in Collins, but a sailor is not a soldado.  Marinero raso?

Edit:  I found this in another post:
Enlisted = tropa y marinería
 Non-commisioned officer = Suboficiales

The only problem is that non-commissioned officers are enlisted men with ratings.


----------



## olimpia91

Yo diría "...cabo de la Armada".


----------



## iribela

Hola.
Partiendo de lo que dijo FromPA in #11, lo que me comentó un pariente que estuvo en la Armada de EE.UU. 12 años (que tampoco reconoció el término "_navy rating_") y la descripción que copio abajo, tal vez sería mejor decir simplemente 'marinero'. Si más adelante en el relato es preciso ser más específico, se puede aclarar según el contexto lo permita.

_A "rating" refers to the sailor's occupational specialty, combined with their paygrade, [... ] Navy personnel in pay grades E-1 to E-3 have no rating and are thus called "non-rated men", "non-rates", or "undesignated" […]_


----------



## Pinhead666

olimpia91 said:


> Yo diría "...cabo de la Armada".



Muyyyy bueno. Juntandolo con lo que han expresado k-in-sc

y FromPA

 creo que has dado si no en el centro mismo de la diana en el blanco. XD Estoy viendo que aqui en españa y en star wars "Navy" se traduce como "Armada." Diría que poco a poco tengo las cosas más claras. Sin embargo "cabo" sería "corporal".


----------



## Pinhead666

I am thinking that since you have never heard "Navy rating" used like a rank. Maybe, this "rating" word , is used to indicate that this guy is from the "Navy" no more, no less. So in spanish this could be like "uno de la Armada". Ahora bien "uno de" that could be translated like "one from", more or less, could be indicating that this guy is rated like a memeber from the "Navy" in other words, maybe this word "rating" don't try indicate if this guy is one corporal, or one comander. And could be in concordance with the situation and the style from the text. "Se tropezó con uno de la Armada" it sounds very well at less in spanish, and I think that probably express correctly the original sentence.


----------



## olimpia91

Según tu contexto un oficial se saludó en un pasillo con alguien de la Armada *que no es oficial*, o sea con un suboficial o alguien de la tropa.


----------



## k-in-sc

k-in-sc said:


> United States Navy ratings are general enlisted *occupations* that consist of* specific skills and abilities.*  Each naval rating has its own *specialty *badge, which is worn on the  left sleeve of the uniform by each enlisted person in that particular  field. ...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_Navy_ratings


----------



## Pinhead666

With all my respects, you could copy that info 100 times more, but, is impossible to me find a spanish word with the ability of express all that except by using "one from". There "raitings" is used with the meaning of "classifications" and we can't forget the situation from the text. I can promise you that in spanish you brake the typical situation where someone bump into other person in the typical train, when he exit from the cabin, if you start using extrange spanish words to express "more correctly" that unique word. I can only replace it with "one from" cause "one from", here in spain, is the unique thing that I can say to express that "rating." Specialy since this word, "rating", has not relevant info for the reader. In addition "one from" has the virtue of introduce to the spanish reader to the next info relationed with "one Official don't talk with one person from the Navy", and finally "one from" express too that he has, of course, any occupation in the Navy.

Truly thanks a lot to all of you, you have helped to me a lot. But remember that lenguage use some times different estructures to express one thing. And reading your info, I am more and more sure that in spanish I can only use "one from" to express that "rating" word. This, or my english is not enough to understand that text that you've shown me twice k-in-sc. This, or my spanish vocabulary in not enough. Maybe... this options could has more sense "Y se tropezó con uno de la armada de menor rango?" o "y se tropezó con un inferior de la armada"

In any case I can't use "Solado raso" o incluso "marinero raso" cause for the first term is used in star wars the word "private" and for the second thing, the best option, is not used in any spanish translation. Is even worse, "Navy rating" don't appears in the wookieepedia like something important.


----------



## SydLexia

In BrE  "(navy) rating" is simply the naval version of "(army) private" or "aircraftsman".

There are no complications in the English if it's BrE. See http://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/careers/how-to-join/royal-navy-rating-training.

What about "efectivo" or perhaps "un tripulante (de la nave)" ?

syd


----------



## Pinhead666

SydLexia said:


> In BrE  "(navy) rating" is simply the naval version of "(army) private" or "aircraftsman".
> 
> There are no complications in the English if it's BrE. See http://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/careers/how-to-join/royal-navy-rating-training.
> 
> What about "efectivo" or perhaps "un tripulante (de la nave)" ?
> 
> syd



I could say that this, "y se tropezó con un efectivo de la Armada", could sound very very well. However, this could be so extrange since the author of this novel born in Seattle at 1945 and he was in fact on the Navy like a Corpsman. Why could he use a BrE term? I think that we wont know it. But in this case I will use my feelings, maybe the force, and I will think that this term is genuinely from USA. But, thanks a lot for the info. But I think that the force is not strong in me. Probably you are right. And "efectivo" could be the best option and I am gonna use it. Cause this term is in armony with the things that I have saw here. XD Thanks. Maybe the author hear it when he was at Africa for half a year.

Yes yes is perfect. Thanks ^^ With "efectivo" I don't enter in the nonsense that we have with "private" or, therefore, "soldado raso" since, like it was said by FromPA, he is a Marinero not a Soldado. THANKS.


----------



## FromPA

"Efectivo" is the best I've heard so far, but I still can't believe there's no way in Spanish to distinguish between a commissioned officer and an enlisted man.


----------



## Pinhead666

FromPA said:


> "Efectivo" is the best I've heard so far, but I still can't believe there's no way in Spanish to distinguish between a commissioned officer and an enlisted man.



Maybe "recluta"? But I think that "rating" is not so specific as "recluta" in spanish.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola *Pinhead666*:Soy de tu misma opinión; cualquier referencia a «marinero» y sus posibles variantes resultaría, como mínimo, un poco chocante y haría que la historia fuera poco creíble. Se requiere hallar términos que no tengan una connotación tan arraigada y explicita y que a la vez sean creíbles y respetuosos.
He pensado que tendrías que buscar términos que casaran en el medio en que desarrolla la acción; en español existe el vocablo «navegante» que debido a su ambigüedad sería perfecto para los fines que buscas. Nave, navegante, navegación, son palabras que van bien tanto para la navegación marítima como la espacial.
Te propongo pues utilizar:
Navegante con o sin cargo.
Navegante con o sin rango.
Navegante en cargo.
Navegante de rango 1, 1º, A, B.
Navegante de primera, segunda...
Oficial navegante.
Navegante en jefe.
Subnavegante primario.
Subnavegante de primera.
Navegante espacial de primera.
Alto navegante.
Tripulante práctico.

Y así podría seguir hasta el cansancio.
Un saludo.


----------



## FromPA

Xiscomx said:


> Hola *Pinhead666*:Soy de tu misma opinión; cualquier referencia a «marinero» y sus posibles variantes resultaría, como mínimo, un poco chocante y haría que la historia fuera poco creíble. Se requiere hallar términos que no tengan una connotación tan arraigada y explicita y que a la vez sean creíbles y respetuosos.
> He pensado que tendrías que buscar términos que casaran en el medio en que desarrolla la acción; en español existe el vocablo «navegante» que debido a su ambigüedad sería perfecto para los fines que buscas. Nave, navegante, navegación, son palabras que van bien tanto para la navegación marítima como la espacial.
> Te propongo pues utilizar:
> Navegante con o sin cargo.
> Navegante con o sin rango.
> Navegante en cargo.
> Navegante de rango 1, 1º, A, B.
> Navegante de primera, segunda...
> Oficial navegante.
> Navegante en jefe.
> Subnavegante primario.
> Subnavegante de primera.
> Navegante espacial de primera.
> Alto navegante.
> Tripulante práctico.
> 
> Y así podría seguir hasta el cansancio.
> Un saludo.



I still don't think the distinction is understood.  A commissioned officer is a caballero while an enlisted man is a peon.   The commissioned officer is (supposed to be) a gentleman, while the enlisted man is a commoner.  The enlisted man is required to salute an officer, while the officer is required to return the salute. It's an issue of social status.  Is there really no such distinction between officer and enlisted man is the Hispanic world?


----------



## iribela

FromPA said:


> Is there really no such distinction between officer and enlisted man is the Hispanic world?



Puede ser diferente de un lugar a otro, pero hay distinciones, sí. Hay oficiales (por ejemplo, teniente o alférez), suboficiales y tropa. Tal vez en este caso del 'navy rating' se trata sencillamente de un recluta de la armada o un cadete.


----------



## Pinhead666

iribela said:


> Puede ser diferente de un lugar a otro, pero hay distinciones, sí. Hay oficiales (por ejemplo, teniente o alférez), suboficiales y tropa. Tal vez en este caso del 'navy rating' se trata sencillamente de un recluta de la armada o un cadete.



In addition in this novel for "recluta" is used "recluit" and for "cadete" is used "cadet". I really think that "efectivo" still being the best option. At less by the moment. ^^ Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## gengo

I read this thread last week, and remember thinking "I've never heard the word rating used this way."  Then, this past weekend, while reading a book called The Last King of Paradise (written in 1952, about King Kalakaua of Hawaii), I came across this word twice!  And the context makes the meaning crystal clear.  In both cases the action takes place on a ship.

"It was two hours past midnight, but the ratings were routed out and ordered to dress for field inspection."

"For eleven days, [the captain] remained in his cabin.  When he came topside, discipline was in a shambles.  Ratings were swearing at commissioned officers; marines refused to holystone the deck."

Incidentally, this is an example of the so-called Beider-Meinhof phenomenon, which is when you learn a new word or phrase and then immediately hear it used somewhere.


----------



## Cbes

Hello, can I suggest "tripulante"? this word catches the meaning of a crew member as well as in a spaceship, aircraft or a navy ship.
Cheers


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

We should keep in mind that this person is specifically a member of the  Navy, even though it may seem anomalous that members of the Navy should  be on a Star Wars spacecraft. He is a rating: an enlisted man having  some specialty, as k-in-sc points out. In #5 SydLexia suggested the translation "número (de la Armada)" ("número": individuo raso (de policía, etc.); individuo sin graduación en algunos cuerpos armados - Espasa Calpe) and this may sound less out of place than terms like marinero.


----------



## Pinhead666

Cbes said:


> Hello, can I suggest "tripulante"? this word catches the meaning of a crew member as well as in a spaceship, aircraft or a navy ship.
> Cheers



Yes but in this case is just a passenger traveling in a non militar cruise. He is not part of the ship's crew. But thanks for try it. ^^


----------



## Pinhead666

Sprachliebhaber said:


> We should keep in mind that this person is specifically a member of the  Navy, even though it may seem anomalous that members of the Navy should  be on a Star Wars spacecraft. He is a rating: an enlisted man having  some specialty, as k-in-sc points out. In #5 SydLexia suggested the translation "número (de la Armada)" ("número": individuo raso (de policía, etc.); individuo sin graduación en algunos cuerpos armados - Espasa Calpe) and this may sound less out of place than terms like marinero.




Interesting. Maybe this could be better. "y se tropezó con un efectivo raso de la armada"

I still using "efectivo" cause "número" "individuo raso", even more "individuo sin graduación en algunos cuerpos armados", are words or expressions too forced to sound well in spanish. ^^ However, that "individuo raso" pushed me to add "raso" to "efectivo". I think that número is too ambiguous even for a spanish reader except maybe if the reader was familiarized with army terms. And the word "individuo" is too genereic. But "efectivo raso" could be really perfect cause both words are relationed with the army. And by adding "raso" we can have more in mind the fact that this guy is not comissioned.

Thanks a lot Sprachliebhaber.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

We have a saying here, "by George, I think he's got it!". I think "y se tropezó con un efectivo raso de la armada" is perfect. And your explanation that they are just passengers clarifies the comment that officers don't fraternize with enlisted men. If they were on duty, a conversation with them wouldn't be fraternizing.


----------



## rolandodelcampo

el en US Navy el rating es tu classificacion oh tu "trabajo" normalmente son dos oh tres siglas.  Por ejemplo TM = Torpedo Mate, BM = Boatswains Mate, MM = Machinist Mate, y mi favorito MS = Mess Specialist (un cocinero)


----------



## gengo

rolandodelcampo said:


> el en US Navy el rating es tu classificacion oh tu "trabajo" normalmente son dos oh tres siglas.  Por ejemplo TM = Torpedo Mate, BM = Boatswains Mate, MM = Machinist Mate, y mi favorito MS = Mess Specialist (un cocinero)



But please see my message above (#27), which shows that rating is (or was) also used to mean just an enlisted seaman, and has nothing directly to do with the modern specialization rating system.


----------



## rolandodelcampo

Aha! Thank you sir, I seldom read previous post before adding my two cents, your post was very informative.


----------



## gengo

rolandodelcampo said:


> I seldom read previous post before adding my two cents



I'm sure I am not alone in hoping that you will drop that bad habit.  It wastes everyone's time if people repeat things that have already been discussed or resolved.


----------

